# Dänemark Kelstrup Strand



## Roofblei (9. Februar 2007)

Liebe Angelkollegen    #c

Meine Familie und ich haben für ende April ein Ferienhaus am Kelstrup Strand (Dänemark) angemietet.Natürlich wollen wir neben der Natur und Ruhe die wir mit Sicherheit geniessen werden,auch unser Angelglück versuchen.Und da das Anglerboard mit so vielen netten Kollegen besteht 
wende ich mich zwecks Tips an euch. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr 
mir soviel Infos geben könntet,wie und was es in der Region gefangen wird.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus und wünsche allen, auch wenn die Wetterlage im moment nicht sehr stabil ist, ein Petri Heil.


----------



## Torskfisk (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Moin moin,
herzlich willkommen hier im Board!
Wenn ich dein Ferienziel richtig deute, dann fährst du also nach Fünen???
Dort hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten, was genau willst du, Meerforellen, Brandungsangeln, oder Hochseeangeln????
Dann könnte man die Tip´s ein bischen einschränken!


----------



## Roofblei (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Hallo Torsfisk

Erstmals danke für deine antwort #6 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei Fünen lieg,aber denke so ungefähr 20-30 km südlich von Kolding.
Was das Angeln betrifft werde ich Brandungsangeln machen da ich über ein wenig Erfahrung von der Niederländischen Küste her 
verfüge.Werde aber auch die möglichkeit nutzen um mal  einer Meerforelle nachzustellen was ich aber denke sehr schwierig sein wird ?


----------



## mefotija (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

moin
kelstrup liegt auf dem festland nörlich von apenrade. feine meerforellen- und dorschstrecke. ende april perfekt. spinn- (und fliegen-)kram auf jeden fall mitnehmen
grüße


----------



## Roofblei (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Hallo mefotija   #6

Danke für deine Antwort werde auf jeden Fall mein Material dabei haben.Was das Angeln auf Meerforelle angeht werde Ich sicher noch etwas Lektüre lesen,beim Dorsch würde mich gerne Interessieren ob man vom Strand aus auch gute Chancen hat da ich nicht sicher bin ob ein Boot zu verfügung steht.Auf jeden Fall
habe ich auf einem Foto einen langen Steg erkennen können der angeblich zum Haus gehöhrt . (Bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen)

Gruss Roofblei


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Torskfisk: Begrüßung 1, Infos 6

Die anderen haben Recht. Nimm Dir eine Spinnrute mit und leichtes Brandungsgeschirr.
15 km südlich von Kelstrup liegt die Dirnaes Bucht und Genner Bucht. Sehr bekannte Meerforellen-Fangplätze.
Nördlich wird es sehr sandig und auch flacher. Die Strasse am Kelstrup Strand entlang führt direkt zu einem großen Parkplatz. Dort ist eine hervorragende Plattfischstelle und es sind keine Hänger zu erwarten.
Wenn dort eine Badebrücke sein soll, ist die bestimmt für Angler verboten, ausserdem werden diese Brücken erst ab 1.Juni aufgebaut. Es würden lediglich die Holzpfosten aus dem Wasser ragen.
An der Hafenmole in Arösund, 10 km nördlich, werden im Frühjahr gute Dorsche und Wittlinge gefangen. Die Strömung ist dort jedoch heftig.


----------



## Roofblei (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Hoi Rumpelrudi  #6

Werde das beherzigen was du mir mitgeteilt hast.Das Haus liegt 10 Meter vom Wasser entfernt. Der Steg ist nicht als Badesteg
ausgewiesen(Sieht auch auf den Fotos komisch aus)  Laut Anzeige vom Vermieter,wäre in 10m die Angelmöglichkeit gegeben
Vorerst vielen Dank für die Info

Greetz  

Roofblei


----------



## Tim1987 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss diesen alten Thread noch mal wiederbeleben 
Ich fahre im März mit nen Paar Freunden für ne Angeltour nach Dänemark - Kelstrup Strand. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung ob man dort vor Ort oder in der Nähe geführte Touren buchen kann? Google hilft mir da nicht wirklich weiter. Oder hat jemand vielleicht sogar eine Adresse an die ich mich bei meinem Anliegen wenden kann?

Besten Dank vorab und schöne Grüße
Tim1987


----------



## Mariachi (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Eine wunderschöne Woche in Kelstrup Strand ist leider vorbei. Hier ein paar kleine Infos für Interessierte:
Wir hatten ein Ferienhaus im Kelstrup Klint für 10 Personen mit perfektem Blick aufs Meer. Die Entfernung zum Strand betrug etwa 50 Meter. Während die Frau und Kinder im Pool plantschten haben mein Bruder und ich reichlich geangelt.
Die ersten Tage haben wir dem Brandungsangeln gewidmet. Meist waren wir direkt unterhalb der Ferienhäuser. Hier haben wir auch die häufigsten Bisse gehabt. Vom Hejsager Strand haben wir uns viel versprochen aber dort leider kein Glück gehabt.
Nach dem Verangeln von 150 Wattis und 200g Seeringlern sind wir am dritten Tag aufs Spinnfischen umgestiegen. Der heißeste Spot war am Strand rechts runter über alle Steinpackungen klettern bis eine Holztreppe den Steilhang hinunter führt. Ab dort ist feinster Meerforellengrund. So hatten wir gleich am ersten Tag dort 2 Mefos (45 und 35cm), wobei die kleinere wieder schwimmen durfte.
Ab Donnerstag waren dann schlagartig Hornhechte da und wir konnten noch insgesamt 4 Stück ergattern und abends in die Pfanne hauen.
Ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis war eine Familie Schweinswale, welche in Wurfweite an uns vorbeizogen. Wir waren sprachlos...
Bis auf die fehlende Sauberkeit des Ferienhauses (und ich bin wahrlich nicht pingelig) war es ein rund um perfekter Urlaub!


----------



## Ørret (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dänemark Kelstrup Strand*

Ja die Siedlung ist wirklich sehr schön auch weil da nicht so viele Häuser dicht auf dicht stehen. Rechts rum, die Strasse an den älteren Häusern vorbei und dann den schmalen Padd runter, ist der Strand echt top....links rum ist ne Schutzzone um den kleinen Bach herum( aber nicht ganzjährig).
Uns hat es dort auch sehr gefallen vor zwei Jahren,Häusern top, gute Lage.....kann man weiter empfehlen#6


----------

